# Fish eggs? or...something else?



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I have this not so professional picture of eggs I just now found in my 29g community aquarium.

Inhabitants:
7 Harlequin rasboras
6 Otos
Numerous RCS and CRS
1 Asian Filter Shrimp - female
Numerous Ramshorn snails and pond snails

I know it's not a good picture, i don't have an expensive camera to zoom in really far.

on my anubias coffeeolia


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

It could be snail eggs, I used to get them all over the place and they kind of looked like that. Its hard to tell with your pic.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I also posted on PT and the people on there have told me they're either harlequin rasbora or oto eggs...


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Oto eggs would be sweet. Post pics if they hatch!

The eggs look a little grey in the pic though, have they gotten fungused?


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Those don't look like snail eggs to me. Certainly not pond or ramshorn eggs.

So, congrats. They might be fish eggs.

Do you have a way of sequestering the eggs so that the fish can't/won't eat them?

Sam


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Sam,

I transferred them to a 1/2 gallon fish bowl with an airstone, we'll see what happens.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope they are fish eggs, but they sure look like some of the ramshorn eggs I've had before.

Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Harlequin rasboras usually lay eggs on the underneath of the leaves, but very occasionally they lay them on top. So maybe they're oto eggs! They place eggs like corys. Put them where they can't be eaten and awaited the hatch!


----------

